# Washington National Cathedral



## MohaimenK (Sep 25, 2010)

This was before I saw the bride. First time going here too. Loved it!

2nd and 3rd were taken at ISO 4000-5000 if I remember correctly :thumbup:

1.






2.





3.


----------



## creisinger (Sep 25, 2010)

God I love #1 - Fantastic shot IMO. 

Maybe a bit tight. A couple steps back wouldn't have hurt. I would have taken 3 or 4 exposures to get rid of the people in front of the church. 

BW looks awesome. I would add some more contrast. Sky looks great.

Great perspective!


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey thanks, yeah I tried but there was a pole and even standing next it at 16mm the pole showed up! I am gonna go back there in a really cold winter day where there's NOBODY walking around LOL 
I'll also see then if I can get it to make HDR out if it w/ multi shots.


----------



## creisinger (Sep 25, 2010)

With a few exposures 5 minutes apart or so you probably will get rid of all the people. Just edit them out. I'd have even tried to clone them out of this one.

But if you're already there you might as well just take a few snaps and edit the pics together which will be a lot easier. No need to wait until winter although snow will add some to the atmosphere as well.

I really like the composition. Nice lens


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 25, 2010)

OOOO that's a great advice! I didn't think of it like that! I will also have to take a tripod though, I'm pretty sure they won't say anything about a tripod outside. Some places, even outside they're anal about bringing one. Or I can always place it on my camera bag. But thanks! That's a really great advice :thumbup:


----------



## creisinger (Sep 25, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> ...Some places, even outside they're anal about bringing one. ...



Don't worry about them coming after you. Set up your tripod and start taking pics with you in it - as in tourist shots. That way no one can come an give you a problem. It's a memory shot. 

Preferably use a infrared remote trigger so you can fire any time. That's also less obvious. 

Focus once, get the WB, aperture, exposure and ISO right then act casual and jump into the frame every now and then.

That should work.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 25, 2010)

Adding a few more


----------



## peanut170 (Sep 26, 2010)

I think they look pretty good for inside shots handheld, great place to get some shots. i agree with creisinger bout editing the people out....some snow wpould be nice also.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah, I'll take his advice and do a shot like that. It'll be pretty cool. I never thought of that idea before. Hopefully itll be a showy winter again like it was last year for us. Almost another record winter too!

Oh and inside, there was a wedding going on so we couldn't go too far inside. Or else I probably could have got some really nice shots there. It looked really nice too.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 26, 2010)

Many places in DC require a Tripod Permit. It IS enforced. Be warned. This applies for both inside and outside many buildings.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 26, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Many places in DC require a Tripod Permit. It IS enforced. Be warned. This applies for both inside and outside many buildings.


 
Yes which is why I didnt take a tripod. Often you can use them outdoor but most of the indoors, it's restricted. So far with outdoors, I've had problem with the Capitol and the White House where Tripods werent allowed. Since then I always to go to their websites before I go to these places to see what their photography restrictions are. :thumbup:

But yes, if any of you come to DC, don't rely on tripods all the time. But you can get permit, everyone has their own rules of course.


----------



## krow10 (Apr 16, 2011)

I came across this thread searching for the tripod policy at the Nat'l Cathedral. Since it's the 1st link in Google, I figured I'd add a link to the actual policy:

http://www.nationalcathedral.org/pdfs/PhotoPolicy.pdf

Short story (as of 4/2011) is that they do require prior permission to use a tripod and they don't allow commercial use w/o written permission. I emailed for tripod permission and will update here if I am denied.

Very nice images.


----------

